# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Rhino-Jack, 100% Kalatoa SD male retic

## 67temp

Hello, I found my way here while doing research on my newly acquired snake (Rhino-jack). I found jmcrooks thread on Phyllis, and after reading the whole thread it has been a great help on getting my new little guy set up properly and giving me an idea what to expect with him.

I was working Repticon here in MD. On a whim my wife suddenly decided she wanted a little big snake. We found one vendor that had some dwarfs then found another vendor (we knew him and he had been in the business for 30 years, mostly with balls and corns), he had a male and female labeled as super dwarfs. Since we wanted a smaller snake we handled the male and chose him. At the time of shopping I knew nothing about retics and what questions to ask like their percentage of dwarf/mainland. The vendor did mention Kalatoa and that the mother was 7 and the father was 5 and had pictures of both. The vendor did say he wasnt the one that bred them but was selling them for someone from the Philly area that didnt travel. From what I can tell, Rhino-Jacks size and color pattern matches that of other 100% Kalatoa SD. My only concern is that he might not be 100% since it seems like there arent many of these out there yet and most breeders/vendors will try to mention the blood line or who they were imported from. Is there anything to look for to make sure he is 100% as I was told? Ive seen mention of counting head scales maybe?

Talking to the vendor again recently, he mentioned that he probably screwed himself by selling the snake so cheap and should have asked a few hundred more. Maybe this is just a case of buyer and seller not know what they are dealing with. What is the going rate for these snakes?

So anyways here is my little guy Rhino-jack at roughly 7 months old, 24 and 120g. Hes pretty calm and even better than one of my fiery little female corns. The only time he has struck at his enclosure was when I was walking by, he had a mouse in there with him that he could smell but hadnt found yet.  No aggression at all when getting picked up or handled.

Hes been eating a medium mouse once a week so far. What should he currently be eating and at what intervals? I keep finding Burmese and full size retic feeding schedules but not much for the SDs. In the month that Ive had him he hasnt yet displayed any signs of pushing when he gets hungry.

Sorry for the crappy cell pics, this little guy never sits still for very long.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-10-2017),_Kam_ (03-28-2020),_MR Snakes_ (12-26-2018),_Sauzo_ (11-10-2017),_Stearns84_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Congrats! No way to really tell if it's 100% SD unless you talk directly to the breeder but based on parent sizes it's probably at least a very high %SD. Going rate for pure SD seems to be in the $500-$600 range depending on the seller. 
Glad Phyllis's thread was helpful. Keep this one update, I'm sure many of us would love to compare notes as he grows. Looks like a nice little critter. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Nice! I love Retics and the Dwarf Retics!

----------


## 67temp

> Congrats! No way to really tell if it's 100% SD unless you talk directly to the breeder but based on parent sizes it's probably at least a very high %SD. Going rate for pure SD seems to be in the $500-$600 range depending on the seller. 
> Glad Phyllis's thread was helpful. Keep this one update, I'm sure many of us would love to compare notes as he grows. Looks like a nice little critter. Cheers!


I got this little guy for $225 so I'm starting to feel like I got him for a steal of a price.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I got this little guy for $225 so I'm starting to feel like I got him for a steal of a price.


If he is indeed 100% SD then yes, that's a bargain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on the handsome new retic!

----------


## Stearns84

Great looking Retic!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## 67temp

Sunday I managed to get some of my snakes outside for a photo shoot, so he got to shine in the sunlight. On Wednesday he went into blue. He's about 8 months old now and just shy of 30".

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-07-2017),_Justin83_ (12-07-2017),_Kam_ (03-28-2020),_MR Snakes_ (12-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (12-07-2017),_rock_ (05-26-2018),_Sauzo_ (12-07-2017),_Starscream_ (12-07-2017),_Stearns84_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Justin83

I want one...  And a dwarf burm... And a coastal carpet.... Lol

----------


## Sauzo

> I want one...  And a dwarf burm... And a coastal carpet.... Lol


Lol I was talking to a gal last night about a burm. Almost was sold but then this morning when I woke up, I thought if I'm going to get another large snake, i'll probably get another SD retic.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2018),C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-07-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-08-2017),_Justin83_ (11-08-2018),_Stearns84_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## 67temp

Thanks Gio!

I'm curious at what age did your guy start getting ornery?

----------


## Gio

> Thanks Gio!
> 
> I'm curious at what age did your guy start getting ornery?


He was a bit beyond the 3 year mark. 

He's slowly going back to a slightly more mellow guy. I'll never trust him but I have developed a newer routine and have accepted the fact that he's not a relaxing, stress free type of pet.

I'm not sure if the changes were a result of summer heat or because his hormone levels finally topped off and he's fully mature.

He's due for a complete cage cleaning and I may change a few things in the cage this fall.

I don't think you'll have many issues honestly.

----------

_67temp_ (08-30-2019)

----------


## 67temp

I guess i'll find out next year if my guy will become a handful.

----------

Gio (08-30-2019)

----------


## Ax01

> what a nice, compact package!
> 
> have u seen any sperm plugs from him yet?





> I haven't noticed any but then again I haven't really been looking for them.


i'm sure if u pop him, u will see some sperm plugs.




> Thanks Gio!
> 
> I'm curious at what age did your guy start getting ornery?





> He was a bit beyond the 3 year mark. 
> 
> He's slowly going back to a slightly more mellow guy. I'll never trust him but I have developed a newer routine and have accepted the fact that he's not a relaxing, stress free type of pet.
> 
> I'm not sure if the changes were a result of summer heat or because his hormone levels finally topped off and he's fully mature.
> 
> He's due for a complete cage cleaning and I may change a few things in the cage this fall.
> 
> I don't think you'll have many issues honestly.





> I guess i'll find out next year if my guy will become a handful.


this was what i was getting at/wondering about w/ my question above but i was beating around the bush about it lol. i was wondering if he's turned into an aggressive horndog w/ (sexual) maturity and having your 0.1 SD around. i was interested in SD's b/c i wanted a lil giant but i don't want the giant attitude.


Edit: also i know u said your scale might be finicky butt there is no way this boy is only 750grams. he's looks twice that, maybe 3 times.

----------


## 67temp

Nope he hasn't turned into a horndog "yet". He is in my living room with a male bci and female ij. The girl is several rooms away in my bedroom.

A new scale came a few daysago. So I just took the chance to weigh him and compare to my largest corn snake for reference, so you can see his size.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (09-01-2019),_cletus_ (03-21-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Some freshly shed superdwarf iridescence in the early morning sun.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2020),_cletus_ (03-21-2020),_dakski_ (03-21-2020),Gio (03-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-21-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),_Phillydubs_ (03-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-21-2020)

----------


## 67temp

The frustration in photographing this one. Also you can see his missing flame on the left side of the first pic.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-21-2020),_dakski_ (03-21-2020),Gio (03-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-21-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-21-2020)

----------


## Gio

WOW!!

One of the more beautiful patterns and the coloring is smoking.

I hope he stays chill for you. I miss the activity level of Wallace, but not much else.

Keep the pictures coming.

----------

_67temp_ (03-21-2020),_dakski_ (03-21-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Thanks Gio! For as much as I work with his handling I don't seem to post his pics much. Now that the weather is getting nice you can expect more .... hopefully.

I'm trying to figure out the best way to get decent pics posted. Taptalk doesn't seem to like the file size or dimensions that my phone takes because I keep getting "upload failed". It only likes ones that I have sent through texts or previously uploaded to Instagram but those seem to be pretty poor resolution.

----------

Gio (03-22-2020)

----------


## cletus

They are so impressive.  Really nice!

----------

_67temp_ (03-23-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

Such a cool looking little guy. I can't wait to see him as an adult.

----------


## 67temp

> They are so impressive.  Really nice!


Thanks




> Such a cool looking little guy. I can't wait to see him as an adult.


Thank you. He is 3, which I believe is about the same age as rainbow? Hopefully he doesn't get any longer and only has a tiny bit more to fill out.

----------


## 67temp

I few new pics of this little guy.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-20-2020),Gio (04-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-19-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-20-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-19-2020)

----------


## Gio

> I few new pics of this little guy.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


One of the nicest looking retics I've ever seen! 

He's beautiful!

----------

_67temp_ (04-19-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> One of the nicest looking retics I've ever seen! 
> 
> He's beautiful!


Thanks Gio that means alot.

I will say he is a nightmare to photograph. He is great indoors (though the lighting is crappy) but once he is outside he is either on the move or trying to get back to me. Also his iridescence never really does show up good in pictures.

----------

Gio (04-19-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Glad to see hes doing so well with you! And staying pretty dang small it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (04-19-2020),Gio (04-19-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> Glad to see hes doing so well with you! And staying pretty dang small it seems. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess if he is going to turn into a hormonal flailing chainsaw this will be the year it happens, but I hope he doesn't. He's seen my girl several times but they are still in separate rooms.

----------


## Gio

> I guess if he is going to turn into a hormonal flailing chainsaw this will be the year it happens, but I hope he doesn't. He's seen my girl several times but they are still in separate rooms.


I like the size and I'm thinking you have handled him a lot.

My guy was good, but looking back always a little sketchy even as a younger animal.

I'd have maybe put up with his "tude" if he'd been a bit smaller. But 8+ feet solo wasn't smart.

My bet is you'll be fine!

----------

_67temp_ (04-20-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

He looks amazing as always. Love retics. Keep us posted on his breeding attitude next year. Even my female got restless this year at age 4 she is still not fully grown. She did not get aggressive but she did get hormonal and active as she went off food for 3 months.

----------


## 67temp

> I like the size and I'm thinking you have handled him a lot.
> 
> My guy was good, but looking back always a little sketchy even as a younger animal.
> 
> I'd have maybe put up with his "tude" if he'd been a bit smaller. But 8+ feet solo wasn't smart.
> 
> My bet is you'll be fine!


What was your handling regime when Wallace was younger? 

For the first year he was handled several times a day even if it was for 30 seconds each time. I've done things a little non-standard with him. He was never hook trained and has no clue where his food comes. Typically I will open his enclosure and let him out to roam. When he isn't looking his food goes on top of his hide and he has to find it. Sometimes on days he isn't to be fed he will come out make a lap on the stack then go back to his enclosure hoping to find food and he will do this 3-4 times. 

Still no pushing issues with him but he does poke around at his door. Normally he is content on just having the door open and resting his head on the litter dam but sometimes he will perch on top of the stack for a few hours and occasionally he will want to roam.

----------

Gio (04-20-2020)

----------


## 67temp

A freshly shed boy.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-02-2020),Gio (06-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-01-2020),JobForARetic (09-30-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),PartySnake13 (07-10-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-01-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Looking good!  :Good Job:

----------


## 67temp

Recently he got upgraded from a 3' enclosure with swing doors to a t10 with sliding doors as a temporary till his big enclosure comes. He was not happy with the upgrade and was cramming his face between the door and litter dam. His face started to get swollen. The main difference in the enclosures was the 3' had a 3" vent. The t10 got more ventilation installed. Since then he has stopped trying to get out and his face swelling has gone down. Still no issues with being combative.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2021),_jmcrook_ (09-29-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (09-29-2020)

----------


## JobForARetic

Outstanding.

----------


## lew-e

Any updates?

----------


## 67temp

> Any updates?


Anything in particular you would like to know?

He is still non combative. The female still isn't near him. I haven't had much recent issue with him cramming his face between the doors and litter dam. I did have an issue where he started opening the doors on his own. I bought a lock for the doors so that has stopped. I'm still waiting on my two A35's from animal plastics that I ordered back in July so he is still in the T10 for now. He's still not tong fed or hook trained but I spent a lot of time with him when he was a baby. He's getting feed a varied diet maybe once every 2-3 weeks of a weaned rat, small rat, 2 chicks, or med coturnix quail. I recently tested all my pythons in my collection for nido just as a precautionary measure and am waiting for the results. From now on anything entering my collection will get tested upon arrival. 

If you are considering one just think of them as having a constant one year old puppy or 3yo human child. They are smart and will test your patience and authority any chance they get.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-31-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-01-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-31-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-31-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm glad to hear he has backed off on re-arranging his nose.  I hope he doesn't go back to it, some snakes are so stubborn.  (I had a bull snake that liked to do that.)

Now to learn to pick the lock, eh?  :Very Happy:

----------


## 67temp

Just from my own experiences I'm starting to think this species (well at least the insular locals) seem to really crave more ventilation/air flow similar to subocs. I don't think the vents in most standard pvc cages are adequate for them.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-31-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-31-2021)

----------


## 67temp

> I recently tested all my pythons in my collection for nido just as a precautionary measure and am waiting for the results. From now on anything entering my collection will get tested upon arrival.


His test came back negative for nido.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-26-2021),_Alicia_ (02-27-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-26-2021),_dakski_ (02-26-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-05-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-05-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Recently shed. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-26-2021),_Alicia_ (02-27-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-26-2021),_dakski_ (02-26-2021),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-26-2021)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

He's looking great and I think you are doing a wonderful job with him!

----------

_67temp_ (02-27-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a nice sheen he's sporting.   :Good Job:

----------

_67temp_ (02-27-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

He is so gorgeous! Out of this world iridescence for a photo, great job on the photography.

----------

_67temp_ (02-27-2021)

----------


## 67temp

It was nice outside so time for more pictures.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-27-2021),_dakski_ (04-27-2021),Gio (04-27-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-27-2021),_Kam_ (04-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2021),_Starscream_ (04-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-27-2021)

----------


## Kam

Looking great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (04-29-2021)

----------


## Gio

> It was nice outside so time for more pictures.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Very pretty snake.

I'm glad he's working out for you.

----------

_67temp_ (04-29-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yeah, he's beautiful for sure, but I'm still glad he's yours, not mine- just "too much snake for me".   :Wink:   I truly hope he stays manageable.

----------

_67temp_ (04-29-2021)

----------


## 67temp

> Yeah, he's beautiful for sure, but I'm still glad he's yours, not mine- just "too much snake for me".    I truly hope he stays manageable.


I'm just glad he is pretty relaxed (except for wanting out so much) and still about the size of my largest corn snake.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2021)

----------

